# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  moet ik me zorgen maken?

## Schorpioen85

Hallo allemaal,

Zoals ik in mijn voorstelronde al aan heb gegeven zit ik met zaken waar ik niet van weet wat ik ermee aan moet. De huisarts gaat over het algemeen van uitslagen van bloedonderzoek uit en aangezien die altijd "goed" zijn schiet ik er niets mee op.

Ik ben moe, het maakt niet uit of ik bezig ben of rust houd, ik blijf moe. 'S ochtends heb ik geen uitgeslapen gevoel. Volgens mijn bloedonderzoeken heb ik geen tekorten en geen problemen met mijn schildklier. Ook orgaanfuncties zijn goed. Ik ga op tijd slapen, heb een normaal dag/nacht ritme. 
Ik heb veel last van hoofdpijn, vaak spontaan, beginnend met een drukkend gevoel, een band om je hoofd. Als het pijn doet voel ik het vaak tot in mijn kaak. Ik krijg dan ook altijd het gevoel alsof ik koorts heb, warm maar koud. Ook mijn ogen branden dan vaak. Vandaag kreeg ik zelfs last van spiertrillingen in mijn arm. Ik ben ook regelmatig duizelig om niets, het draait in mijn hoofd, niet voor mijn ogen. Ik kan ook niet tegen op mijn kop hangen, zelfs bukken om mijn schoenen te strikken zorgt al voor een zeer onaangenaam gevoelnin mijn hoofd. Zware druk op mijn voorhoofd, ogen, neus, oren en kaak.

Ik heb vaak last van buikpijn/maagklachten. Hier wordt het door de artsen op pds gehouden omdat ze niets kunnen vinden in mijn darmen of maag. 

Ik heb een paar weken geleden een klacht gehad wat leek op een hartritmestoornis, maar volgens mijn huisarts ben ik te jong voor hartklachten? (28). Toch heb ik regelmatig, vooral 's avonds als ik ga slapen, het gevoel dat mijn ademhaling hapert/stottert en ik een soort van druk en trilling ervaar in mijn borst.

Ik heb erg veel last van haaruitval, ook de huisarts vond het te veel. Maar omdat mijn bloed goed is kunnen ze er niets aan doen. "Vaak is het maar tijdelijk. En je hebt nog geen kale plekken. Een haarstukje is altijd een optie". Dus daar ben ik niet te jong voor.... Ik heb nu ruim een jaar last van deze uitval. Geen wondjes of dergelijke, mijn hoofdhuid ziet er goed uit. De kapper dacht aan verhard collageen, dus heb ik een kuurtje gehad van 6 weken. Ik ben nog niet zeker over het resultaat, want de uitval blijft.

Ik heb vaak in het voorjaar en slecht geventileerde ruimtes last van benauwdheid, jeukende ogen en geïrriteerde luchtwegen. Ze hebben geen allergie of afwijking kunnen constateren.

En als laatste: vaak last van huiduitslag, voornamelijk in mijn gezicht en hals, maar ook vaak kleine rode bultjes op mijn bovenbenen. Ik heb geen aantoonbare huidklachten zoals psoriasis of dergelijke. Sinds vandaag zit er zelfs een bultje midden op mijn ooglid.

Deze klachten zijn er, maar niemand kan me vertellen waar ze vandaan kunnen komen, wat het is, en dus geen oplossing. Vooral de haaruitval en de hoofdklachten zitten me erg dwars. Kunnen deze klachten een gezamenlijke oorzaak hebben? Of zit er iets anders niet goed?

Hopelijk kan iemand me ergens mee helpen

----------

